# Best Method - Cutting holes in plaster ceiling for can lights...



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

rrk said:


> ??????
> You do know about remodeling cans right?


Cursed things on a lath and plaster ceiling.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Cursed things on a lath and plaster ceiling.


It is a pain but doable, I try to leave the room as my electrician is swearing at the ceiling and getting ready to throw something. We usually just bend the clips a little, or hot melt blocks above the ceiling and screw to those.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you guys do about wire lath?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> What do you guys do about wire lath?


Hole saw mows right through.



Paulie said:


> Never had a job to retro fit them.
> 
> Come to think of it never seen one.... never really looked for 'em either tho.


Huh?

Retro cans are often used in new construction as well.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> ...
> Retro cans are often used in new construction as well.


Around here you can't use retro cans in new construction. One jurisdiction won't allow more than 1 or 2 retro cans in a remodel - if you have more it's take out the ceiling and put in new.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Around here you can't use retro cans in new construction. One jurisdiction won't allow more than 1 or 2 retro cans in a remodel - if you have more it's take out the ceiling and put in new.


Wtf


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Around here you can't use retro cans in new construction. One jurisdiction won't allow more than 1 or 2 retro cans in a remodel - if you have more it's take out the ceiling and put in new.


Bob, I hope you make it out of Cali before the rest of the country decides to kick the state out of the union. The laws and people there seem to be going insane...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Bob, I hope you make it out of Cali before the rest of the country decides to kick the state out of the union. The laws and people there seem to be going insane...


Oh I'm staying.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Bob, I hope you make it out of Cali before the rest of the country decides to kick the state out of the union. The laws and people there seem to be going insane...


Don't even consider Illinois. EVERYTHING is worse than California.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ancient Rocker said:


> Don't even consider Illinois. EVERYTHING is worse than California.


Even Canada isn't as bad as those states.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Ancient Rocker said:


> Don't even consider Illinois. EVERYTHING is worse than California.


Licensing requirements and permit regulations are not nearly as strict.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Even Canada isn't as bad as those states.


If it wasn't for the cold Canada wouldn't sound too bad... :whistling beautiful country.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> If it wasn't for the cold Canada wouldn't sound too bad... :whistling beautiful country.


Yeah but the cold makes it abysmal.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah but the cold makes it abysmal.


True. I don't feel the cold when I look at those pretty pictures so its more appealing.


----------

